# You light up my life



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

After several requests for the pattern here it is:

Have fun

BULB
Begin at Fitting end
Cast on 12 in yellow. Knit 11 rows, join in white, beginning with knit, st-st 6 rows.
(K1,inc in next st,) repeat this to end of row. (18)
St-st 3 rows 
K2,inc repeat to end (24)
P 1 row
K3,inc repeat to end (30) continue st-st for 5 rows.
K3,k2tog repeat to end, (24)
Purl 
K2,k2tog repeat (18)
Purl 
K1,K2tog repeat (12)
P2tog repeat to end (6)
B&T Join row ends,stuff, then run a gathering stitch around cast on edge, gather and fasten off.
Cast on 12 sts in yellow, cast off these sts. (These make the loop sew in place) You could of course crochet a chain the desired length.
Embroider face to suit, make and attach sign.


----------



## Judi44 (May 4, 2011)

Thankyou Hennie, so easy, happy Xmas to you. Judi


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/you-light-up-my-life

Pattern also available here


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks. That is so cute


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for a perfect addition to small packages and just because.....


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pattern, this is so cute


----------



## Berneeceknitter (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Hennie for the pattern,You will have lite up many lives


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you , that is going to be one of my stocking stuffers for 2012. It is so cute.


----------



## flotownwoman (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! :thumbup: This is just sooooo adorable!


----------



## Cyclops (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you so much !! My cats will love their new toy and the sentiment suits them too. Best wishes for 2012. Wendy


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thats adorable


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing Hennie. It is so cute! Happy and Healthy 2012 to you and yours.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you...what a neat addition to my toy patterns!
julie


----------



## GramaSue (Nov 15, 2011)

How cute - I know a lot of people that I am going to send them to! It will make their days ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity..
Cute pattern.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Too cute and too generous of you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is so cute. Thanks for sharing. Edith


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

You are all welcome, I have been shown such kindness and compassion by other crafters, it's nice to give a little back.


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello, I printed out your pattern for the light bulb and thought I noticed another design by your name. I am unable to find it now. I think the light bulb is a cute little design. If I did see a different design, thought it was a Santa, I really would like to make this design also. You do beautiful work with the littlest things. Happy New Year to you. Thank you.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

hennie said:


> After several requests for the pattern here it is:
> 
> Have fun
> 
> ...


Wow, this is great. My BIL is in the lighting business. I'm going to make one for him to use on his logo.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Xstitchlaurie said:


> Hello, I printed out your pattern for the light bulb and thought I noticed another design by your name. I am unable to find it now. I think the light bulb is a cute little design. If I did see a different design, thought it was a Santa, I really would like to make this design also. You do beautiful work with the littlest things. Happy New Year to you. Thank you.


Thank you for the lovely comments
My patterns can be found here.
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/hennie-nimbleneedles


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot for sharing the pattern. Happy New Year and all you wish in 2012.


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for giving me your site. You have some cute little things. I have never heard of this story though. I will have to check into finding the book.


----------



## EireGrace (Jun 28, 2011)

This is so adorable!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Love it.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwww, how adorable. Brilliant idea sweetie. huggg


----------

